# Watch Identification Help Required



## layzee (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi All, new to the forum so please be gentle with me, I have this watch which came in a brass kind of bulkhead mounting, I have removed it from the mount and opened the outer rear case, inside it says "ARGENTAN" SWISS with the number 325547.

The diameter is 62mm just wondering if anyone can shed some light on the little bugger.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Crown under the 6 - striking.

I read at NAWCC that "Argentan" is not a maker but a name for an alloy out of which watches were sometimes made - a mix of copper, zinc and nickel. It is a play on the French for silver, "argent", and I guess means something like "silverette" (like leatherette). Just go there and search for Argentan.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's not a watch at all. I have nothing to base this on except from its apparent size and orientation, but I suspect it's a car clock.


----------

